

Web Application to convert Java code to Scala - shekhargulati
http://www.java2scala.in/

======
pedalpete
I'm just learning Scala (and don't know Java), but seeing as Scala is built on
top of Java, what is the value of this tool?

That may be valuable to say on the page Shekhar.

~~~
shekhargulati
There can be multiple use cases. Couple are mentioned below.

1) If you are a Java programmer trying to learn Scala, then you can easily
check how a piece of Java code will look in Scala. This can help in learning
Scala.

2) In case you want to convert Java application to Scala application this
might help.

